# Superbowl Pool Reminder



## bobleibo (Feb 26, 2010)

Greetings Everyone

Just a friendly reminder that if you are on the SENDING BLANKS end of the Superbowl Pool, please contact the person who won your particular grid section to obtain their mailing address to send off those blanks. 

To all of the winners, we are all waiting for pictures of your winnings. Like has been mentioned here, no pics mean it didn't happen! 

We would also enojy seeing some of the pens that came from your windfall! 

Cheers
Bob


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree, it would be nice to see what we missed.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 26, 2010)

Pics pics and more pics yes! I have been receiving thank yous so I know they are arriving. lets see the pics.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 26, 2010)

Even as I am posting this the mail man just dropped something at my door. Thank you all for the quality of the blanks. The first pic is most of the mound the second pic is the blanks my wife wants me to make into pens for her. :biggrin: I definitely need to make one for the mailman.


----------



## awolfe (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are all the blanks I have received so far. Blame my husband for so many photos and any mistakes. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Believe me she has been turning. She has to break in the new lathe I bought her!


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 27, 2010)

I put mine in casual conversation for 3rd Quarter Pool #1:biggrin::biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58752


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 28, 2010)

One more friendly reminder......

from the kindly worded notes I have received, we still have a small bunch of folks who have forgotten to lick the stamps and send their blanks on the way to the winners. 

The pools were on the honor system.....don't make me send my great-great-grandma to pay you a special visit.....she is 85 pounds of sheer terror once she gets that cane swingin'. 

Now, c'mon, you can do it.....toss a few blanks in a box, lick the stamp and send 'em on their way. 

Cheers
Bob


----------



## RAdams (Feb 28, 2010)

I admit, I am a slacker.....

My box will be mailed tomorrow... I will be sending whatever i can cram in the small flat rate box (my record so far is 22 blanks!)


----------



## razor524 (Feb 28, 2010)

I must confess to being a slacker as well, I just put them in the envelope to mail.  Sorry!!


----------



## tseger (Feb 28, 2010)

I have also dropped the ball. Don't give up on me, they are coming.


----------



## Druid (Feb 28, 2010)

Same here, I've been on travel and just got back.. will send this week.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 28, 2010)

Since mine were sent a while ago, how about any slackers at the end of this week owe EVERYONE in the pool 5 blanks.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I've slacked off as well. But have a good reason. My box ships in the morning.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 3, 2010)

ericw95 said:


> Since mine were sent a while ago, how about any slackers at the end of this week owe EVERYONE in the pool 5 blanks.


 


OK, but how are we gonna split 5 blanks between so many people? :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Bump for those that might need a friendly reminder:biggrin:


If you lost a person's address send them a pm:biggrin:


----------



## sgimbel (Mar 8, 2010)

I've sent my blanks but have not heard from 2 turners that they were received.  Let the senders know you received your prizes.  Congrats again to all and Thank you once again Bob for all your work.


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I sent my and I have not heard back.  Todd


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 8, 2010)

sgimbel said:


> I've sent my blanks but have not heard from 2 turners that they were received.  Let the senders know you received your prizes.  Congrats again to all and Thank you once again Bob for all your work.





100% agreed.......

Winners.....we all would like to see the loot you won. Even moreso, everyone would like to know that their shipments arrived safe and sound. 

It's the right thing to do.....

As everyone knows, on this site, no pic means it didn't happen. 

Cheers
Bob


----------



## pentex (Mar 8, 2010)

sent mine and did not hear anything.


----------



## HSTurning (Mar 8, 2010)

Sent mine last week.  Both confirmed that they got them on Saturday.


----------



## Spats139 (Mar 8, 2010)

*From one of the "lucky" winners!*

Hi folks, 

Just to let you know how things are going from my perspective as one of the lucky winners.

Over half of the people in the quadrant designated for my quarter, had PM'd me within the first couple days, and since then I've heard from all but two. To date I've received blanks from 40% of the group.

In my messages to the senders, I stressed that there was no urgency to send their... donations:biggrin:... as I've been enjoying the fact that they are trickling in rather than coming in one huge wave. I find that it's been easier to apppreciate the choices the senders made when I'm not overwhelmed; and some of their selections have been very generous! So far I've received enough blanks for 60 - 80 pens, and as I mentioned some of these have been very generous: cast rattlesnake; custom made bottle stopper (with the stopper!); burls; acrylic; stabilized; the list goes on. Many of these blanks are ones that I might not have purchased on my own. I've only had time to turn a few of these blanks so far, and I will post some of the results soon. 

I would like to offer a couple suggestions to anyone who still has to send blanks out; no matter to whom you are sending them. At the very least, please include your user name! In some cases it's been a bit of detective work trying to figure out who sent the blanks. I've had to compare postmarks against member profiles, and read old posts to see what names were signed. 

In addition to including your user name (which makes sending a thank you PM much easier) it would be nice if you could include the descriptions/names of the blanks you're sending. When I post pen photos, I would like to include a description of the material, the fact that it's from the Super Bowl Pool, and the contributer.

One thought did sorta sneak up on me the other day; in fact it smacked me up the side of the head. If I was to make a pen out of each of the blanks I've received so far, it would cost me close to a grand in pen kits!

Thanks again to everyone who participated in the pools, and congratulations to the other "lucky" winners.

Dale


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 8, 2010)

Spats139 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just to let you know how things are going from my perspective as one of the lucky winners.
> 
> ...





Dale.....
Thank you for some GREAT info and even better suggestions. Wish I would have thought of it at the start. Would have been very helpful! 

 We'll be waiting for some pics. 

Cheers
Bob


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Super blanks!!*



pentex said:


> sent mine and did not hear anything.


Harold I apologize for being slow :turtle: to answer but I did get them Thanks!
And to every one else who was in the 4th quarter grid that sent blanks to me I also thank You. Life has been screaming by and had to deal with some personal issues and still work.
So here is what I have received as of today, There are some fantastic blanks in this booty. NOW if I can just find time to turn some of them.
Again THANKS TO ALL!! :beer::embarrassed:

Just re-enforce what Dale Said, I have gotten a couple of packages also with no Real Name or IP Name just an address and it has been tough to find out who you are.


----------



## bobleibo (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! Looks like great stuff all around.........instinct tells me there are a few mail carriers that will be getting a pen somewhere along the way.
Cheers to everyone, 
Bob


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bump to help remind ppl!:biggrin:


----------



## awolfe (Mar 12, 2010)

3 more packages came in. You guys are awesome!!! It's like Christmas.:biggrin:
Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pool #1 First Quarter Winnings*

Well, I have received 22 of the 24 expected packages and this is what I got. Some really nice blanks. BTW, the box with all the blanks is a LARGE flat rate box (12"x12") and is almost full!!

Thanks everyone for doing this. I just can't believe I got all these blanks!

Thanks Bob for running this! Count me in for next year already!! LOL.....

Enjoy the Wood Porn......


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

mine was shipped and recieved. the recipient sent me a thank you PM and everything! Next year i will ship faster... and actually know all teh species of wood i am sending.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 17, 2010)

It was nice.....All but about 10 pieces I received were fully labeled.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> It was nice.....All but about 10 pieces I received were fully labeled.


 

Geez Fred, You tryin to make me feel like a bum:biggrin:? I dont think any of the wood blanks i sent were labeled.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 17, 2010)

3 more to post!! I have to say you guys are even more awesome!:biggrin:


----------



## Spats139 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Super Bowl Blanks Received to Date*

These are the blanks from the fourteen people who have sent packages so far. It's hard to decide where to start. Each time another envelope shows up in the mail my wife grabs it to see what surprises it holds; she's enjoying this as much as I am. We're both looking forward to what the postman might bring next week!

Thanks again to everyone,

Dale

2010-04-29
Just wanted to add a couple more pictures of the blanks that I've received. It's already a great haul, and this is just with 17 of 25 participants having responded so far! It's been great to be on the receiving end of the generosity that we see daily on this site.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Mar 20, 2010)

I havent shipped mine out yet as I lost the paper that shows who I owe. Please someone remind me and get me an address so I could ship these out.

Sorry for the delay and my lack of activity on the boards, I have been working on some things to make some extra money and school work..


----------



## Spats139 (Mar 20, 2010)

No problem. PM Sent.

Dale



USAFVET98 said:


> I havent shipped mine out yet as I lost the paper that shows who I owe. Please someone remind me and get me an address so I could ship these out.
> 
> Sorry for the delay and my lack of activity on the boards, I have been working on some things to make some extra money and school work..


----------



## awolfe (Mar 30, 2010)

One more to post:biggrin: Got all but 5 people. Thank you so much for those that sent such wonderful and awesome blanks. I hope we can do this again next year!:tongue:


----------



## Spats139 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Some More Super Bowl 2010 Blanks*

I received a couple more packages of blanks in the past couple months, but I'm only just getting around to posting the pics. Sorry for the delay.

I would also like to again take this opportunity to thank everyone who sent me blanks as part of the 2010 Super Bowl Pool. I still have a lot of great blanks that I have to get to.

Alphabetically:broitblat
displaced canadian
fiferb
Greg O'Sherwood
Hunter 27
jeff
JeremyJ
Jthompson1995
maxwell_smart007
mdburn_em
Mike of the North
nytefaii
RDH79
RonSchmitt
stolicky
tdjumr
USAVET98
ZanderPommo
​


----------



## carpblaster (Feb 6, 2012)

I am sorry but I need to know who won the 4 th QTR so i can find them,


----------



## Monty (Feb 6, 2012)

carpblaster said:


> I am sorry but I need to know who won the 4 th QTR so i can find them,


This is last years thread. You need the one for 2012.


----------



## 3Peake (Feb 6, 2012)

I am going to pm for an address when I get home in the morning. Working nights stops my brain working


----------



## whegge (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I am on both sides, need to send blanks and receive blanks.

Just checked and have the address of the person I am supposed to send to today.  Will get a box out by tomorrow.

As for receiving any blanks,  none yet but am still replying to PMs and emails with my address.  Hopefully soon though!

This was a good year for me on Superbowl pools! Won the first 2 quarters in the money pool at the party and then the 4th quarter here!  Usually I lose.  My youngest son (12) was the one who really cleaned up, he  won $110 in the pools for the $10 he put in.  So as a punishment for winning I made him figure out his profit percentage!  Teach him!  Win more than your old man, better be ready for the math 

I would like to thank Ernie (EBorraga) for doing the pool this year.  Thanks, Ernie!

Wes


----------



## alphageek (Feb 7, 2012)

Monty said:


> carpblaster said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry but I need to know who won the 4 th QTR so i can find them,
> ...




Locking this thread... Please see the link above if you are looking for this years pool.


----------

